# Best motherboard for an E8500 core 2 duo



## orinoco (Mar 27, 2008)

HI i have just got a E8500 for a new system i am about to build. I want a workstation mobo and like the Asus P5W64 WS PRO intel 975x chipset.
Am i right in thinking that the E8500 is not compatible with some chipsets,,,,the 975x being one of them ? If so can anyone suggest a good high end mobo


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

Do you have a budget for a new motherboard? Check out www.newegg.com for the hottest deals and prices. check out the Asus X38 Formula motherboard.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your new cpu has a FSB of 1333 mhz you would be wasting that chip to run it in a 975 chipset motherboard which is capped at 1066mhz


I would suggest you look into the P35 chipset motherboards


like the asus P5K3-Deluxe

P5K-dealuxe

P5NT-Deluxe


Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4

Gigabyte GA-p35-DQ6


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188024


----------

